# Budgies in summer



## Skylove (May 10, 2017)

Hii guys i am a new Budgies owner, I have currently brought a pair of budgies. It has been a day only since I brought them , I have been thinking about how to keep budgies cool at night ? , Budgies cage is in living room where I spend all the day but at night when i go to bedroom i turn off cooler which results to be rise in living room temp. , first i decided to bring them with me in bedroom where i sleep in AC room but then i thought that as they are not tamed yet so it will be stressful for them to change place , so i decided to put them there only for this night with ceiling fan on at low, but i would like get advice for next night as soon as i get . please help me


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

What temperature will the room be? If it's a gradual change it should be fine as budgies are from Australia and are used to warm temperatures.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You've been given great advice above. You can cover their cage at night with a light linen sheet, which will allow air to circulate in their cage and will keep them cooler. Generally, budgies are pretty tolerant to slightly warmer or colder than their normal daytime temperature  

Also, be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!  

We look forward to seeing you and your budgies around the forums!

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You've been given excellent advice with regard to covering the cage.

What are your budgies' names?
We'd love to see pictures hoto: of them once they are all settled into their new home. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Skylove (May 10, 2017)

It was 33 degree Celsius last night


----------

